
The 2013 HTPC Build - superchink
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2013/09/the-2013-htpc-build.html
======
cbg0
The 2.5" drives are quite expensive, and you could get a 4TB WD RED drive for
$202.99, though you will need a different case, or an adapter to mount it in
the 5.25" bay, if you don't need a Bluray drive.

Also of note is that while this will handle 1080p fine, it will struggle with
a video renderer like madVR (depending on the settings), which can offer
better video quality.

------
jimmcslim
How about an Intel NUC [1], or the upcoming Gigabyte BRIX [2] with Intel's
'best yet' integrated graphics "Iris Pro".

[1]
[http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-
motherboards/nuc.html) [2] [http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/12/gigabyte-brix-
gaming-pc/](http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/12/gigabyte-brix-gaming-pc/)

~~~
mikevm
Intel NUC is a rip-off. BRIX + AMD Kabini should get the work done and prolly
save you a $100 or more (unless you need a gaming HTPC).

------
glogla
While I understand the author is just trying to make money like everyone else,
I think it would be polite to note that the links to computer parts are
affiliate links.

~~~
cpayne
What difference would that make?

~~~
hcal
Hanging a light on potential bias builds trust with the reader. He may have
linked to the best parts, but how do I know that he didn't pick the parts that
make him the most in referrals? You have to trust the author or usefulness of
the information is compromised.

BTW, I'm not saying the author is taking advantage of his readers nor am I
saying he has an obligation to disclose his referral links. I'm just pointing
out the difference that it would make and suggesting that all bloggers
consider it.

~~~
xradionut
I just assume everyone in life has bias and that the links he provides my not
make him much money or cover his costs of hosting.

I think that anyone going down the route of building a PC is going to do
additional research and would be happy just to use posting as this as
guidelines or starting points.

~~~
prawks
Just pointing out that those are two very large assumptions. It's just as
likely that people are not as well read and will take things at face value.

~~~
yapcguy
Like the CODE keyboard which got a lot of attention but is really just another
keyboard sold by WASDKeyboards.com.

------
joemccall86
This looks cool, but I increasingly seldom I find myself watching physical
media. I'd be more inclined to fore-go an optical drive and buy a case like
this:

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003DXI288/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl...](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003DXI288/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=O4FRV6DYHPRU&coliid=I3KKCS65W399Q0)

and just rip my physical media ahead of time. Although here in the U.S. I
think it may be technically illegal to back up my DVD and Bluray collection
onto a hard drive (thanks to the DMCA).

~~~
ecopoesis
The author reused his last HTPC case. If you'd read the article, you'd know
that he didn't put an optical drive in, he used the space for another hard
drive.

~~~
joemccall86
Ah, missed that part. Personally I'd still like to have the aesthetics of a
case without the 5.25" slot, though if I had a way to hide it away from view
it wouldn't matter.

------
csmatt
My setup probably isn't as energy efficient, but I am proud of the fact that I
can control my 'dumb' TV with my phone:
[http://csmatt.com/notes/?p=32](http://csmatt.com/notes/?p=32) (also contains
comments on different media center applications available.) There's also this
post [http://csmatt.com/notes/?p=62](http://csmatt.com/notes/?p=62) about
hacking the LG Wireless Media Kit (AN-WL100W) to use the same HTPC to feed a
TV in the bedroom.

------
bdz
"Dirt 3 on medium detail at 1024x768"

"this 14 watt idle HTPC we just built … is now a credible gaming machine!"

All I can say is LOL. Really.

------
anotherevan
Is it just me, or does every time Jeff cuts a loud fart it gets featured on
Hacker News?

------
post_break
For an HTPC that thing is massive.

------
Kiro
How do you get movies onto it?

~~~
joenathan
Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Instant, or if those aren't your cup of tea there is
always piracy.

